# .   .

## MSHIB

2008 .           .  2008    .       1

----------


## Youlia

.  .    - 15 .

----------


## Lena613

> 2008 .           .  2008    .       1


   15        . 
. 650-1728
 : . , . , .14, .2 
 ""     :Hmm:  :Hmm:  :Hmm: .   ,  .

----------


## Youlia

> : . , . , .14, .2


. 14/2

  13.00 - 17.00,  9.00-13.00,  13.00 - 17.00,  9.00 - 13.00   :yes:

----------


## Lena613

> . 14/2
> 
>   13.00 - 17.00,  9.00-13.00,  13.00 - 17.00,  9.00 - 13.00


...
     .  ? :Talk:

----------


## gNus

?

----------


## Lena613

> ?


 ,        ,         .  :Frown:

----------


## Youlia

> ?


   .      .        -  .    15    ,   15.     ,     .       .       .   :yes:

----------


## Lena613

> .       .       .


  :Super: 
      ,  6    7  .
0001  0002   .  ,      ?

----------


## Youlia

-    :Wink:

----------

.   ,  .      0001 "  ,                  ()   ,     ."?    ?   ,  !          !

----------


## Credo2009

!          2008 ,      ?

----------

:Embarrassment:

----------


## Credo2009

!

----------


## Clon-2

.      .

----------


## Lena613

> .      .


       .         .
     212  15.04.2006.

  ,    0001  0002

----------


## berkma

,   ?    ,    ?

----------


## Clon-2



----------


## berkma

, .       :Smilie:

----------


## Lena613

> 


 

 ,   ,  
 :Lupa:

----------

.        ,   :Wow:

----------


## .

.

----------


## Clon-2



----------


## advic

> 15        . 
> . 650-1728, 650-21-76
>  : . , . , .14, .2


.     0001  0002      ?

----------

-  ?

----------


## Lena613

> .     0001  0002      ?


    .

----------

-  ?  ,    ?

----------

0001
1.     (    
1.1   :  *   ?*
1.2.   : *     ?*

 , , ,  ,      "   "?  ,    !

----------

: *,      * 
:   ,      ,         (),                   ()   ,     .

    ?       ?

----------


## Youlia

> , , ,  ,      "   "?  ,    !


 ,   .  ""     .   :yes:

----------

> .         .
>      212  15.04.2006


, ,     .     0, -    .

----------

.   .   .

----------

> : *,      * 
> :   ,      ,         (),                   ()   ,     .
> 
>     ?       ?


,   ,  ,    ?

----------

.

----------

1,2    ,   1,4         ,      2

----------


## natazamos

,      .650-21-76   ,     :
, -  10-00  13-00
, -   14-00  17-00

----------

!  !

----------


## Credo2009

> gNus  
>   ?


 -  .    : 1)  ,   4 ;
2)      -   "      ";
3)     ,      ,      : 117997, . , . ,  7, . 1.

----------

-?  -    .

----------


## Credo2009

,      .

----------


## advic

. 650-27-15 ()    , . ,  7, . 1.

----------


## C

> -  ?  ,    ?


 -     :
1) , . 3.   .
    .  9  13   14  18.  
2) 190000, -,  .,  .11.    .
. (812) 571-13-19
 (812) 571-18-81  
       - .: (812) 577-42-87

----------


## Credo2009

Advic!   !  :Smilie:

----------

- .    .          : ,    9-13, ,  14 - 17.  
    ( ,  .).   . ,     ,           .
     ,    .  .  2  .  ,   ,  ,    .     ,    ,  , , , . 
    .   ,        -  .  .
     ,     .

----------

> -  ?  ,    ?


.     .
    24 .

----------


## UncleMike

> .        ,


,    ?   ?

----------


## Youlia

> ?


   .

----------


## UncleMike

> .


!!!
   -        ?    ,      ,      .     -   .

----------


## Youlia

> -        ?


 , , ,     .

----------


## UncleMike

> , , ,     .


!  .     -      .  ,, !

----------


## Youlia

:Embarrassment:

----------

> . 650-27-15 ()    , . ,  7, . 1.


     ?
    :






, . , .13

121170

----------


## UncleMike

> ?
>     :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , . , .13
> ...

----------


## UncleMike

> ?
>     :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , . , .13
> ...


  ,           .     , .

----------


## Clon-2

.
 0002 .1.1      ( () ), 
  ( )   ?
1.1.1.   ()-   ?

----------

> 



 :Frown: 
  ,  !!!

----------


## UncleMike

[TE= ;52052310]     :Frown: 
  ,  !!![/QUOTE]
  .
 , . , 11.
. :Frown: 498) 5685958 -   .

----------

> .
>  , . , 11.
> .498) 5685958 -   .


 http://www.e-adres.ru/postcodes/3953422/


143404

----------


## UncleMike

!!!

----------

UncleMike,  -  !         :Wink:

----------

> -  .


, ,    (  ):         .  (650-27-15, 650-21-76, 650-17-28)  : ,    .

----------


## Youlia

> , ,    (  ):


  - " ",    ,  .    .

----------

.   : . ,   ,          ( ).       .

----------


## Clon-2

.   ,      ,    ,      ,                                       ( - )     .              .

----------


## indy11

> 2)      -   "      ";


 -    "      "  " **      . " ?...  :Wow:

----------


## Lena613

> , , ,     .


        ?
        ?     .

----------


## Youlia

> "       . " ?...


  :yes: 



> ?


        . ,           /     .        ,   .         .

----------

?  ,    ?

----------


## Lena613

> . ,           /     .        ,   .         .


  !
      --  :Smilie:

----------


## Youlia

> --


  ""?     ...   .   20-?

----------


## Lena613

> ""?     ...   .   20-?


         ,  15-   .
        7- ,    .

  ,  "...      , , ,  , ,  ,         . 
  ....     1          "
... (((       
  : "                        2, 3"..
 :Frown:     ,   ,     .  2   3  . :Hmm: 
  ?
   ,    ,     ,         (  )

----------


## Youlia

> ,   ,     .  2   3  .
>   ?


          . ,   . 


> 


  ? 


> 2, 3"..


  :Wink:

----------


## Lena613

2, 3"..
   .   ,   .   .      .
   ,     , -    ,  -      :Embarrassment: 
   .     ,       ,  1   2 .     ,        .
  .

----------


## Youlia

> .   ,   .   .      .


 


> 2, 3"..


.      -    mgfoms.ru    . 




> ,        .


     /      5- ,    ,       :yes:

----------

, - ,             ?

----------


## NataliIIIII

!     ?      -    ,  ?
   :   - ?

----------


## Youlia

> - ,             ?


  . 



> -    ,  ?


  . 



> :   - ?


.

----------


## NataliIIIII

2  ,   ..
1.    (   "")?
2.     0003? 0001  0002   ?

----------


## Lena613

*NataliIIIII*, 
1.    (   "")?

   ,     2  ,    ,    ,  .

----------


## Walrus

,         ,        - ?

 ,   ,             .     ,        ?

----------


## Furia

.          - ?

----------

: 
143400,  , . , . , .11.
:     ( )    ,     (5-10 ).
:
8 (498) 568-59-58
8 (498) 568-56-46
8 (498) 568-60-00
8 (498) 568-56-36
         :  143005,        , . ,  , . 147,                .

----------

,        (
     -          .
     ,   - ?          (
,  !)

----------


## er05

443068, . , . -, 106 
   (8462) 43-95-95 
   (8462) 17-30-50 
 E-mail  sepi@samaramail.ru 
-

----------


## er05

443041, . , . , . 13 

www.minjust-pfo.ru/index.php?id=140 


  ..   

     18.05.1976

: +7 (846) 332-94-41
: +7 (846) 


    , ,   ,   -))

----------


## Koten

> ,        (
>      -          .
>      ,   - ?          (
> ,  !)


.             -

----------


## .

*Koten*,         ?         .         .



> .


      -   :Embarrassment:   ,  .  .          :Embarrassment:

----------

. 119019    .15??????
   ? 
     .
 :Embarrassment:

----------


## Lena613

[QUOTE=;52093011]        . 119019    .15??????
   ? 
     .
, 14
 1 .   10-00.
 2 
 ,   2-   ..

----------

,   ,  - ,          .  ,  -  , :

   8-8462-3332092

    ,   

443099, , . , 137
..          ..

    ,       ,  5 .   , ,   14  17, ,   9  12.

    ,     ,   - .

----------


## Koten

> ,   ,  - ,          .  ,  -  , :
> 
>    8-8462-3332092
> 
>     ,   
> 
> 443099, , . , 137
> ..          ..
> 
> ...


  -    .     ,     (      )

----------


## innav

*




 


        . 119019    .15??????
   ? 
     .



*

 . , .14/2 (.  )              (   ),    : 
** 
     ,  :
., .  10-13.00, .,   14-17.00
 ,   (   )    ( .  )  : 117997, . , . , . 7, . 1
     ,   ,    ( 20    25 ),   ,    ,   ,       .
,       , , .  !!!

----------

> -    .     ,     (      )


     ,   ,    .
           ,         -     ,  -         ,          .    ,   .
      .


 . , . , . 40 
 8 (4852) 32-17-78 


    , 150040, . , . , 17

 8-085-2 
72-52-50

----------


## Koten

> ,   ,    .
>            ,         -     ,  -         ,          .    ,   .
>       .
> 
> 
>  . , . , . 40 
>  8 (4852) 32-17-78 
>     , 150040, . , . , 17
> 
> ...


 ,   .
,   -     ..
        2 ?      ?

----------

:
      ,    ?
1) 0001 - 3 
2)       0001 (    ) ?
3) 0002 - 2 
4)      2     1



?

----------


## Adelya_A

! , ,      ? ,   2008 ,     .

----------


## Adelya_A

.     0001  0002.    ,   (   ),  " " -    ?

----------


## berkma

> : 117997, . , . ,  7, . 1.


    ?      117292

----------

!
,        -   ?      ? ,           :Embarrassment:

----------


## Walrus

( 14.00),    10   ,     ,      ,        .
      40.
 ,   ,    ,       ,      .

----------


## Xsenia

,          . 14.    ,

----------

> :  143005,        , . ,  , . 147,                .


!     ,  , ?

----------


## Ivancova

> !     ,  , ?


   - ,  ,     .....        ... -   ?

----------


## .

- -      15 .    .    ?
 2007    - .     ?,            .

----------


## Ivancova

> - -      15 .    .    ?
>  2007    - .     ?


    -

----------

. ,   . ,   .  .    " ".  :Frown:

----------


## .

2007  2008?   . ,   .

----------


## Ivancova

,  -,       ,   ?

----------


## er05

,      ?

----------


## er05

> 2007  2008?   . ,   .


        -  ,      .

 -   ,     ,      ,       - , ,    .
   ,      ;-)
 ,

----------

> 2007  2008?   . ,   .


  1991   (   ),     .     (2006 ), ,  . .  .    ,   . ,    ,    :Wink:    - .

----------

.  1997  .

----------

,         ?      2010   2009  ?

----------


## er05

15

----------

.
     .
        31 .
   .

----------


## kraba

, ,         "            "?      ?

----------


## .

31 

  ?

----------


## .

> 


   . ,   (      :Smilie: )

----------


## kraba

> ?


     12.01.1996 N 7-
"  " (  17.07.2009
( .  .,     01.01.2010))

   32  3.2. 

     "3.2.  ,          3.1  ,                              ,           .

      ,    3.1   ,                           .

                               ."




> . ,   (     )


,  ,   ?  :Redface:         (,     )

----------


## .

,    . .    :Big Grin:    .

----------


## .

kraba,   31   . .,,

----------


## klimova2229

,     ?     .

----------

.. ,  .
  ,       .       ? (  )

----------


## .

**, - ?  ?

----------

.

----------


## .

:Embarrassment:  
 ,            -  ,    . 3.1.  7-      



> 3.1.  ,  (, )       ()     ,                 ,  ,   ,  ,                 ,         ,     ,           ,    .


,  ,        .    ,      , ..  15 .
 ,        3.1,    



> ,    3.1  ,              .
>              .


  -            .
,      (    - ,     :Smilie: )    ,   .3.1.

----------



----------


## .

,  .            :Embarrassment:

----------

.... ..              ,  ... ..    :Frown:   ,        :Frown:

----------

-  ,    ,     ,     ?

----------


## .

.        ?   :Embarrassment:

----------


## .

?

----------


## .

,   ,

----------


## vlasenko

!
   .

    ?
        ?

----------


## .

.     , .  126.
  ,  ,

----------

,    ,       03,02,2010               .     ?       ,    -.       50 ?

----------


## .

**,   ,    .     .       .     ,    ? 
         ,        ,   ,    .    ,    ,   .

----------

.   :Smilie:

----------


## Fanni

?  .
  ,     (10 )?

----------

( ) ,        :Confused: ,      .3.1

----------


## Fanni

!  :Smilie:

----------


## .

**,     ,    - .

----------

. 3.1   ?

----------


## .

,      ?

----------


## NataliIIIII

-    ...,  .  126.  .3.1 ,        :,,  ..,     -          -,    ?   3 . -  ,   3. -     ,          ,     (     )?          (,,  ..)??
 ,     : ,     2009 .                  -?  -.      ?

----------

!
 !
    (  ) ? ( 0001)
   ?

----------


## .

.

----------

.   2 .   ,    .   . -  ,    -  ()    . (  ,     ).     ,       . . ......        ?

----------


## .

**,     ,

----------

- .  , ..    -,      ,    ,    ...

----------


## Clon-2

?  -       .       "", . , .13 .1          ?

----------


## Amantea

- .  -   . , -  2- .  .

----------


## Clon-2

,       ,     .

----------


## vsvistunova

___________________________________________
                                                           (, )

                                 ,


            20__     
,            ,               
___________________________________________________________________________
              (   )

            ____________ ( 
)  ,     3.1  32  
"  " ,   (,
) __________________________________________________________________
                  (   )

          ()        
,              
            ,
  .


"____"___________ ____ .

: ________________________       _____________________
                                          ..

----------


## Clon-2



----------


## NataliIIIII

> ,       ,     .


Clon-2,     ?    .

----------


## Clon-2

,           ,

----------


## NataliIIIII

> ,


   .3.1 .....     ,    .
 -   ...,  .   (   )     2010 ,           :Smilie: 
   -,       -     2010    ?
    -    (,    :Smilie: )     ,      2010 .     ?
,   .     " "  :Redface:  :Smilie:

----------


## NataliIIIII

,,      2009.   4,5 .,      1 . (   ,..    ),  , ,       ""    ? 
 , - ,  -     0003?         ...      ?

----------


## NataliIIIII

!!!  .            ?   (    ..    3.1)     0003,      (    . 3.1   0003?    0001  0002?
     -
       11.08.1995  153-      ,      0003      30  ,   ,  ,   19  .
     :
- - ,       11.08.1995  135-        ;
-       ;
-       ;
-      ;
-      11.08.1995  135-,    ,   ,      

   ? ?           ?

----------


## .



----------


## Amantea

.
. ,      ,  (, )       ()     ,                 ,  ,   .       2009      .

   .  ,      ,     ........         ,    ..  2010         .
 . ,   .

----------


## NataliIIIII

> 


..  2009.   -      0003               ? ?

----------


## .

*NataliIIIII*,       .       :Frown:

----------


## Nutika

!!!   !!!     -  ..            ,     23.12.09..     ..  -   -   2009   ???  -        ( ..)  15         ..    ????         .. !

----------


## NataliIIIII

> *NataliIIIII*,       .


  , ...    .3.1   ,    0001  0002.       .3.1      .   -      0001  0002...  0003       .3.1  ? ,   ( )    ?

----------


## .

-                 -

----------


## .

*NataliIIIII*,        ,   .    . 
*Nutika*,      ,        .      .      20 
         ,             ,    .

----------

*.*               (   2  -   ).   .

----------


## Krohka Mel

> .


  ?   -   .  ,     .

----------


## .

.    7-

----------


## zas77

> .    7-


 ,           2006   2007.    ,   ,

----------


## -  -

vsvistunova:

_ 
                  ___________________________________________
                                                                                            (, )

                                 ,


            20__   
,            ,               
___________________________________________________________________________
              (   )

            ____________ ( 
)  ,     3.1  32  
"  " ,   (,
) ....._



  .   ,       ,      3- ..

----------


## -  -

:



      ,
  .


"____"___________ ____ .

: ________________________       _____________________
                                          ..[/QUOTE]

    -          ,         .

----------


## -  -

,      .

----------


## avtoa

, , !!!
   ,    15     0001    : .  ,  , 14
    .
 ? ??

 !

----------


## avtoa

> , , !!!
>    ,    15     0001    : .  ,  , 14
>     .
>  ? ??
> 
>  !


 ,     3

----------


## avtoa

!!!!

   "   ..."     ?!?

----------


## vlasenko



----------

!  !       ?    . , . 14.  . (495) 955-59-99.  - :      . ,    .    ?

----------


## avtoa

> !  !       ?    . , . 14.  . (495) 955-59-99.  - :      . ,    .    ?


      =)

----------


## avtoa

http://www.guminjust-mos.ru/?m=6&page=48

                      : 117997, , . ,  13, . 1.      : 650-19-40, 650-28-85, 650-24-53     -  www.guminjust-mos.ru.

----------


## Anna_G

, ,            3  

(     ,   ), 
         ?

----------


## 21g

,          (       ) -  -      , ?

----------


## slc

2009 .?           ,      :Frown:    ??

----------


## A1

> , ,            3  
> 
> (     ,   ), 
>          ?


  . , !
       3 ,    -  3-,    ,      ...
     ?
   ,   vlasenko,       ,     2009         ,     -       0001, 0002?

----------


## divaJ

> ,  (, )       ()     ,                 ,  ,   ,  ,                 .


     3           ..        ?

----------


## New Foreheads

,  ,      2009   . ,    ( 0001,  0002,  0003),    3- .,        .

----------


## ulechek_k

, ,       ,    :Redface:   :Frown:

----------


## A1

> , ,       ,


,     ,  -    ?

    ( .  :  0002  2, 3 -   ,   ?..

----------


## ulechek_k

> , ,       ,



 :Frown:       ,      ?         :Speaking:

----------


## Helper-2005

:Embarrassment: 
  ,  ,      .
 2009 .   15.04.10          .   : 117997, , . ,  13, . 1
3 :
1)  (    :Wink: )
2)    
3)  0003
? 
 :Embarrassment:

----------


## A1

> ulechek_k


      .    ,    ,   )

*Helper-2005*,    .  ...  , .    . ,   -   ,     .  ,  ,     ...          ,     ,   .  0001  ,  ,    ,    0002...
  :    ?  ,   1         .         .      1 ?  -  \           -    ,  -  .        . ,  ,  ,    ,  ?
-      ,           ...

----------


## Anna_G

> .    ,    ,   )
> 
> *Helper-2005*, ,    0002...
>   :    ?  ,   1         .         .      1 ?  -  \           -    ,  -  .        . ,  ,  ,    ,  ?
> -      ,           ...


       .
         (    ).   ,         .    -  .

----------


## A1

> .
>          (    ).   ,         .    -  .


,  ,    -   ...   !!!
*Anna_G*, , ,      ?    , ,  ...
  -         ) , ,  ,  ,  ,    -  .

----------


## divaJ

?  .7 .1?
 :Redface:

----------


## Voyager

,
     ,       .           ? 

  :   0001  0002 (  29  2010 .  72)
-  ?     ,   ,  ""   .

  .

----------


## Sergnomik

8-499-124-28-90.    .      -,         .        .

----------

..      :Smilie: 
http://www.minjustsl.ru/index.php?op...=article&id=26

----------

-       ,    . 
http://www.minjustsl.ru/index.php?op...=article&id=26

----------


## Voyager

> -       ,    . 
> http://www.minjustsl.ru/index.php?op...=article&id=26


 ,  .

----------

> ,  .


 ?   ...    ,      - ...      ?  :Hmm:

----------


## Voyager

: 

http://www.bashminjust.ru/noncom/ctrl_nko/2067.html

 ?  :Smilie:   :Smilie: )

----------

> : 
>  ?  )


 ?        00001, 00002, 00003     29.03.2010  72 

    ?

----------


## Voyager

,     .      .

  ,   .    .

----------

> .


 ,    29.03.2010   2009    .
         . ,      :Smilie:

----------


## .

**,      ?   -          :Embarrassment:

----------


## Sergnomik

- http://unro.minjust.ru/,   , ,                ,     .

----------


## JU_LI

> - http://unro.minjust.ru/,   , ,                ,     .


                 ,

----------

> ,      ?


  ....   :Smilie:  



> -


   ..        
 :Embarrassment:

----------

> ,


  .
   ,    ,   -    ?  :Speaking:

----------


## Fanni

,,    ,       (,   ..)? 
  ,           .  ,       ,    ,     ?

----------


## Voyager

> ,,    ,       (,   ..)? 
>   ,           .  ,       ,    ,     ?


  :Smilie:   :Smilie:

----------


## Sank

> 


    7  2010*. N*252
_         ,  ,  ,  ( )    _ .

----------


## Voyager

> 7  2010*. N*252
> _         ,  ,  ,  ( )    _ .


  :Smilie:

----------


## Sank

:Wink: 
    ,

----------

, -   ?         ?     ?

----------

, ,    () ** 3  ,  **  ,  , **       ,    0003?    ?

----------

**,         ,         .    .   :Smilie:

----------


## Koten

,        ,   ?

----------


## Koten

, .    ,   2010     ?

----------


## Anna_G

> , .    ,   2010     ?

----------


## Anna_G

> 


,      ,  :    2011.  ,    !

----------

**,   :Smilie: .   -         ?

----------

:        ?       ?    ?  , !

----------


## TanyaTamb

.

----------


## Elena.mos

,        2010,  2010   ,     ?

----------

http://unro.minjust.ru/Default.aspx
     ,    .      ,      .      . -       :Wink: 

  2009 .      .    ?       ...    ,   ?

----------

> ,        2010,  2010   ,     ?


    -  3  + .    :Wink:

----------

> :        ?       ?    ?  , !


!    **     , :
"   ,               .       ."

----------

...      :Wow: . ,  ,    - ,      ..., ,  ,  -   :Wink:

----------


## New Foreheads

,        : . , . ,  7, . 1.?

----------


## New Foreheads

117997,. , .13 .1,  -    :Frown:

----------

*New Foreheads*,    117218, , 
 ., . 13,  1.

----------


## New Foreheads

!!! :Smilie: ,

----------

www.minust-mo.ru/

----------


## New Foreheads

!!!! :Smilie:

----------


## ulechek_k

,    :Dezl: 


 2010   ,   3 ,      .
    ? 
 :No:

----------

*ulechek_k*,  0001  0002  .

----------


## _bmw

!  ?    ( ,,2 ,  -)   2011 .,  !

!

----------

